# iOS 12 Beta



## guyver423 (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone try out iOS 12 beta yet and Tesla App???


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I have iOS 12. 
I don't think there are any intents yet in the app to exploit. At least none that I can find.
And the Shortcuts app won't be out until the Fall.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I usually wait for the golden master. I can only be so much of an early adopter


----------



## jn31l (Mar 28, 2018)

I am on iOS 12 beta, Tesla app working fine...as fine as it ever did, still about 3/10 times I have to open the app to get it to unlock the car.

Overall this is the most stable beta 1 I have been on, and I have been on all of them. Still some issues, but not huge. Most apps working fine....other than mine, good thing I tested it.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

App is running fine for me. Pretty. I have 100% of the time. Well at least 95%


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

Surprisingly iOS 12 (public beta) works well without crashing; I have mainly been using it for feature confirmations and summon and my screen time shows that I've used it for about 2. Though there are no crashes I suspect that the app may have an issue with summon feature that requires 3 tries to bring the car in and out of garage. I just posted this question in related thread - https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/summon-self-parking.7547/#post-121794


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

Not sure whether the problem is iOS 12 or something else, but somehow my phone simply was not able to open my vehicle and expected to have the card, which I did. Asking Tesla got me cand response that I have to reauthenticate my phone but no help or steps. I ended up sitting the trying to eauthorize and after almost 30 minutes without luck finally and magically my phone was active. Any similar experiences, anyone?


----------



## P=VI (Apr 16, 2018)

CleanEV said:


> Not sure whether the problem is iOS 12 or something else, but somehow my phone simply was not able to open my vehicle and expected to have the card, which I did. Asking Tesla got me cand response that I have to reauthenticate my phone but no help or steps. I ended up sitting the trying to eauthorize and after almost 30 minutes without luck finally and magically my phone was active. Any similar experiences, anyone?


I've been having frequent issues with unlocking doors and trunk that started right around the time I installed iOS 12.


----------

